# UGJ question - what pumps did you guys use?



## the General (Aug 26, 2007)

I just moved to a new apartment and am in the process of setting up a 150g tank for my oscars to move into -- made sure to get that one on the lease, haha. I'm getting all new stuff to try and avoid introducing the evil black beard algae in their current tank to the new one, and figured that I should look into trying out UGJ's.

I'm thinking I will have a system with 1/2" pipe (or whatever fits the pump I get) and a few outlets, nothing too wild. Anyways, for those of you who have UGJ's, what make pump(s) do you have driving them?

More importantly, could you go through how you connected ypur system to the pump?

Also any comment on what pumps have their outlet positioned to be convenient for UGJ's (a lot seem to only output parallel to the suction cups, thus needing a 90Âº bend to attach to the system (straight down)). Knowhaddimean? That's the main thing I have trouble with when pump browsing.

Anyways, thanks in advance!

Greg


----------



## redstallion02 (Jan 17, 2008)

I use Rio 2100

Attaching them with the suction cups was a pain, I tried for a little while to figure out a way to not do the whole 90 degree thing and it just isn't possible with the rio's But with my current setup it seems to be fine.

I used 1/2 PVC 1 closed system with 2 pumps and 12 jets. I used a T connection on each back corner brought a piece of PVC up about 2 inches just out of the sand. Then I got a piece of 3/4 inch flexible tube from the hardware store, they will make you buy a foot for like .50 I used hot water to warm it up and slide it over my PVC Then I just slid the rio outlet down into that untill it was touching the PVC. The weight of the pump and the tube is enough for the pump to just sit there and works preferct.

I have attached an image on my growout tank that has the flow control on it. I can't seem to find a picture right now of my tank above that with the big system on it. The only differance is on the grow out tank I use the flow control to restrict it a bit because it is mainly fry. I know they aren't fry in the tank at the time of the picture. It used to be where I put fish when I first got them to keep them seperate.


----------



## Zack2112 (Jul 11, 2008)

I suggest you check out this article from the library, its what I used for reference when i made mine.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ug_jets.php

as far as connecting the pump to your system, you can use various irrigation parts from your local hardware. I am the irrigation guy at work and used 1/2'' pvc for mine and used some different connectors and fittings we had laying around. Everything i used could be found at a hardware store and i also got some flexible 1/2" clear silicone tubing to make it easier to connect my pump to the fittings. ( i had a very inconvenient placement of the outlet on my pump, if you use a powerhead you should be able to use everything rigid to keep a cleaner look.)

as for pumps its up to you. i would think about using the rio pumps like talked about in the above article. I had a few low gph little giant pond pumps around my house and decided to give it a try but ran into problems. The only problem i ran into with the pump was that it tended to increase the temp of my water. Before fish were in my tank it ran for about a week straight before i realized my heater wasnt bad and the problem was my pump. it kept a 60g tank at a consistant 84 degrees. Now i just use it for about 15 minutes every now and then to just clear the bottom. It works fine for me.

If you dont plan on running it all the time and you have a pump like this laying around, id say go for it. Otherwise I would advise you use a powerhead.

Hope this helps, Best of luck!


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

I recommend reading that article but not following it. I think it would be better if you did a search for "UGJ" and read all the posts. You will find a lot of different discussions and implementations. If you do that you will be a lot better prepared than by just reading that article.


----------



## rainmoose (Aug 5, 2008)

i just set up my 48.5G Flatback Hex tank. i used a Rio 2100 pump and 6 jets. i used 1/2 pvc. the pump comes with a couple of connectors. one of them was threaded so i went to Home depot and found all the connectors i needed in the plumbing and irrigaton sections.

all the info i needed to build the UGJ, i got from the article on this site and by searching UGJ's. lots of good info.


----------



## DanDee (Mar 7, 2008)

I used two Quiet One 4000's. Two closed loops in a 180g. 5 jets on each loop. I used these for 2 main reasons...1. They where on sale cheap $50 2. They are the same pumps I use in my sump. And oh 3. The out put was good (1000gph).
Dan


----------

